# Quelle tablette choisir ?



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

Bien sûr il y a les ipad, mais l'Ios ne me convient pas.
J'attends un ipad avec macosX, et franchement je peux attendre apparement. 

donc je regarde de l'autre coté, entre asus et son eeepad ou archos et sa tablette 10" j'ai du mal à sortir un modèle particuelier, et vous avez vous identifé quelque chose de sympa ?


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Bien sûr il y a les ipad, mais l'Ios ne me convient pas.
> J'attends un ipad avec macosX, et franchement je peux attendre apparement.
> 
> donc je regarde de l'autre coté, entre asus et son eeepad ou archos et sa tablette 10" j'ai du mal à sortir un modèle particuelier, et vous avez vous identifé quelque chose de sympa ?



Honnêtement et amha, il y a une qui sort du lot avec une dispo prévue à la fin de l'année, c'est l'Adam de Norton Ink...

Sur le papier la plus séduisante de la déferlante des tablettes tactiles prévues fin 2010/ début 2011...

Un véritable raz de marée avec énormément de tablettes qui se ressemblent sous androïd 2.2 en attendant la grosse artillerie marketing win 7 mobile voir win 7 embedded et le challenger HP et palm os


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Honnêtement et amha, il y a une qui sort du lot avec une dispo prévue à la fin de l'année, c'est l'Adam de Norton Ink...
> 
> Sur le papier la plus séduisante..


sur le Epapier, mais dans la réalité ?

_le sujet est déjà référencé chez google _


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> sur le Epapier, mais dans la réalité ?
> 
> _le sujet est déjà référencé chez google _




Bah euh vu qu'aucune tablette 10" n'est vraiment sortie dans nos contrées autre que l'ipad, cela va être dur de répondre  

Sinon le Dell streak à ce que j'ai lu a ses fans mais en 5 pouces et chez archos, c'est toujours pareil, la partie logiciel laisse à désirer

pour la norton ink, tu peux toujours faire un saut sur blogeee ou engadget


----------



## Madalvée (2 Septembre 2010)

Milka n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

Pour les marmottes tu veux dire


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Pour les marmottes tu veux dire



pas mieux


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2011)

où en es tu naas ? 

j'avoue que l'archos 101 me tente bien

n'ayant jamais eu l'occasion de tester Androïd, pourrais tu m'expliquer en vitesse, fpoil, ce qui est reproché à la "partie logicielle"

d'autres avis ?


----------



## Mouette94 (20 Janvier 2011)

naas a dit:


> Bien sûr il y a les ipad, mais l'Ios ne me convient pas.
> J'attends un ipad avec macosX, et franchement je peux attendre apparement.



J'ai moi aussi macosX, mais iOS est vraiment très bien, même si mes vieilles habitudes me trompent quelquefois...

Ce n'est pas la même utilisation exactement, mais c'est très agréable. J'ai peur que tu sois déçu par les autres tablettes, car l'esprit Apple est dans iOS.

Si tu as l'occasion, essaie, ça vaut le coup


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2011)

Mon frère s'est acheté la Galaxy Tab il y a quelques semaines ... à part le fait qu'il puisse téléphoner avec (en mains libres bien évidemment ! :rateau et la qualité de fabrication qui est réellement excellente (comparable avec l'iPad), Androïd ne peut (pour l'instant, je précise !) concurrencer iOS tant au niveau des applications disponibles qu'au niveau de son ergonomie.
Si possible, je te conseille d'en tester le maximum avant de faire ton choix définitif.


----------



## Lefenmac (20 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> où en es tu naas ?
> 
> j'avoue que l'archos 101 me tente bien
> 
> ...




Dalle pas terrible sur l'Archos faut regarder vraiment en face, très fragile, mise à jour froyo instable, pixels bof,.... bref elle vaut son prix c-à-d la 1/2 d'un Ipad....


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

ok, merci à vous deux

l'utilité de la chose serait purement internet/mail

éventuellement un peu de jeu pour le gamin, skype pourquoi pas

je vais encore chercher un peu ...

bonne journée


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2011)

J'attends la version 2 de l'ipad pour comparer et me décider, car rien de m'enchante véritablement.
les plus de l'ipad: partager sa bibliothèque et donc ne pas racheter la musique ou les logiciels.
Ios et apple.
Coté android ou autre, c'est l'experience logicielle sur un smartphone qui m'a un peu refroidi, mais encore une fois ce n'est pas assez pour avoir un bon jugement.
Donc une fois l'ipad 2 sorti, je ferais un réel comparatif.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

bonjour Naas

je pense que la comparaison sera encore plus difficile

l'ipad 1 semble déjà au dessus des autres, alors l'ipad 2 

quand je vois ça, je me dis que ça n'a pas l'air mal du tout

[YOUTUBE]ECjL5WyKSWU[/YOUTUBE]

pour mon utilisation, je trouve l'ipad fort cher

en fait mon MBP reste au bureau en semaine, et j'aimerais avoir simplement un "ordi" pour surfer et regarder mes mails à la maison le soir. 

Un netbook ne me convient pas

on ne revient pas sur iOs, et l'ergonomie d'apple, hein, ça je connais


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2011)

Ce qui m'incite à comparer c'est le prix de l'ipad, son manque de connection/connectique et la mémoire.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2011)

je ne pense pas que l'ipad2 sera plus fourni en connectique

j'espère me tromper


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> je ne pense pas que l'ipad2 sera plus fourni en connectique
> 
> j'espère me tromper


J'espère aussi sans trop y croire


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2011)

Des tablettes réellement sur le marché hors ipad, amha, seule la Galaxy sort du lot.

Pour avoir testé une Folio et une Archos, une chose se confirme : faire des tablettes, même avec un OS du feu de dieu, avec des écrans de m... (angle de vision pourri, etc...) est réhibitoire sur un objet que l'on tient à bout de bras...

L'Adam de Notion Ink commence à être livrée et je suis impatient de lire les retours des chanceux... ou malheureux....


----------

